# Horrible Feedback on Laptop Mic



## gdia29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Im using a cheap microphone, but I don't think that's the problem. Whenever I use ventrilo, my friends note the horrible feedback that occurs when two of us try to talk at once. This is not a problem on my desktop. Any advice?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

See if you can borrow an external mic from a friend and plug it into the pink Mic in jack on the laptop, and see if the feedback occurs.


----------



## gdia29 (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't have an internal microphone or anything, I am using an external one. I had one mic that broke, it had feedback, I'm using another newer one and I'm having the same problem.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Is the feedback comming from the speakers? Try turning down the mic volume or turning off the mic boost.

Right click on the volume control icon in the system tray and select Open Volume Control. 

Then go to Options > Properties select Recording, and then click OK. Now you are in Recording Control.

First check that the volume is at a moderate level, like in the middle. Then click the Advanced button and try unchecking Mic Boost, and see if that helps.

Another thing to check, make sure you have no other sources of sound in the room, like a radio playing. If you want to listen to music while talking, you should do it with headphones, since music can feedback into the mic.

One last thing, after you select Properties in the Volume Control, don't select Recording, but this time, put a check next to Microphone in the list below, and then click OK. Put a check in the Mute box under Microphone, and that might fix it.


----------



## gdia29 (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm sorry I didn't post this info before, but I have never heard the horrible feedback that others complain about. Even when I put on headphones and the room around me is dead silent, others complain. I will try the mic boost and other options you talked about when I get home. I'm wondering if this is a problem with my laptop and ventrilo?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try just recording a short sound file with the Sound Recorder and see if the feedback is recorded.


----------

